# Que vaut un powermac Power Mac 7300/200



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2002)

On me propose ce modèle avec 96 Mo de ram pour 150 euros ?
Que puis je faire avec ce type de machine ? Mac Os 9 pourra tourner dessus ?
Qu'en pensez vous pour débuter sur l'univers mac ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## salamèche (30 Décembre 2002)

il vaut ce qu'il vaut, j'en connais un qui tourne très bien, je pense qu'os 9 tournerai dessus (sinon 8.6). je te conseillerai de mettre un disque dur à 7200 tour(pour 120 euros environ). Si tu ne peut te payer mieux,vas y, mais choisit un bel écran, lorsque tu aura quelques économies tu pourra te trouver un g3 ou un g4 d'occase et conserver ton disque dur.si elle va dessus je peux t'offrir une barette de 64 mo de mon g3 beige


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2002)

Merci pour les réponses c'est ce que je vais faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh pour le disque a 7200 tr/m, c'est un disque SCSI qu'il y a dessus ? Ou un disque IDE ?


----------



## Sir (31 Décembre 2002)

Bonsoir , 
Sur le 7300/200 c'est un disque SCSI pour plus de précisions , tu vas voir  là .
SirMacGregor


----------



## bobthefox (31 Décembre 2002)

je pense que les barettes de G3 ne vont pas sur un 7300.

Mais je me trompe peut etre.


----------



## dani (31 Décembre 2002)

Si tu juges que son état externe et interne est correct, fonce, achètes le sans souci, il est vraiement évolutif 

Ci-joint et en français un site te montrant tous les modèles d'apple et un resumé sur les années de cette sympa toujours innovante Ste archi copiée par la concurrence.

http://www.platinium.fr/apple/

revenons au 7300, il est évolutif G3  et jusqu'au G4 800, ( voir plus d'ici quelques temps), les cartes accélératrices prennent elle aussi des mgz. 

Et tu peux même y insérer une carte graphique de 32 mo, il y'en a au moins une qui est reconnue par le dernier OS apple soit jaguar, le Quark extrème sera donc déclenchée grâce à cette carte. 

Le 7300 étant pourvu de 3 PCI, des cartes PCI usb et firewire,  tu pourras donc rajouter

Pour OS X (JAGUAR)
Dans la gamme des 7000, ne surtout pas prendre le 7200
donc il te reste 7300 et 7600
Dans la gamme des 8000, ne surtout pas prendre le 8100 et 8200
donc il te reste 8500 et 8600
Dans la gamme des 9000, c'est sans souci pour les deux modèles (9500 et 9600)
Je tiens des liens à ta disposition pour l'évolution du 7300.
Tu n'auras qu'à me les demander.

A+


P.S.
le 7300 est un très, très bon matériel, à moins que son propriétaire l'ai achevé.

c'est le seul risque pour toi.


----------



## dani (31 Décembre 2002)

Une petite correction

Pour OS X (JAGUAR)
Dans la gamme des 7000, ne surtout pas prendre le 7100 et 7200
donc il te reste 7300, 7500, 7600


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2002)

C'est mon frère qui me le vends , c'est une bonne occase il est très soigneux. Merci pour vous conseilles, je vais chercher la bête le week end prochain


----------



## Sir (31 Décembre 2002)

Si tu souhaites de l'upgrade , ne le fait pas cela ne vaut pas le cout car si tu prends une carte acceleratrice en G4 cela va te revenir beaucoup plus cher que si tu prends un mac neuf . De plus , jaguar sur un 7300/200 ca va etre " just" je te conseille plus de le mettre sous Os 9.2.2 , là il ira vite tres vite .
Personnelement , j'ai un imac 266 Mhz avec 6 go de DD 128 Mo , j'avais mac os 10.1.5 et je peux te dire si tu aimes la lenteur , vas y met le sous jaguar ton 7300/200 , c'est toi qui vois la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## melaure (31 Décembre 2002)

j'ai récement acquis un 7300 pour utilisé une carte de capture MiroDC30. Je l'ai eu à bon prix (200 euros pour un 7300/166, 120 Mo de RAM, carte ultra SCSI et DD de 9Go ultra-SCSI). C'est une bonne machine qui fonctionne très bien sous OS 9. J'ai poussé la RAM à 240 et je fais de la capture vidéo sans soucis.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec SirMcGregor en ce qui concerne l'upgrade. Le 7300 n'est pas comparable à un iMac peu évolutif. Sur le 7300 avec les ports PCI tu as le choix pour pas mal de matos. Et le prix de l'upgrade n'est pas très élevé par rapport au prix d'une tour G4 ...


----------



## Sir (1 Janvier 2003)

Ok on peu pas compare de machines qui sont un imac et un 7300 mais tu es d'accord avec moi que un 7300 sous Jaguar c'est tres tres just !!
SirMcGregor


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Janvier 2003)

Je vais suivre tes conseils  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'installerais quand meme jaguar pour voir ce qu'il vaut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je compte faire tourner la machine sous Be aussi


----------



## Sir (1 Janvier 2003)

Merci 
Sinon en passant je le trouve tres sympa ton logo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Janvier 2003)

lol rhooo c'est qu'un logo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une facon pour moi de soutenir la communauté gay de macGe


----------



## melaure (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Ok on peu pas compare de machines qui sont un imac et un 7300 mais tu es d'accord avec moi que un 7300 sous Jaguar c'est tres tres just !!
SirMcGregor  * 

[/QUOTE]

je ne vois pas pourquoi. Jaguar tourne très bien sur mon iBook Mandarine (G3/300, 320 Mo, bus 66 Mhz). Alors un 7300 upgradé en G4 avec une radéon 7000 sera plus rapide, même si son bus est un 50 Mhz. Et il y aura l'accélération graphique !


----------



## salamèche (3 Janvier 2003)

attention avec une radeon, moi elle fonctionne pas sur mon g3/300beige...


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2003)

Ca dépend de la radéon. Les 7000 posent parfois des problèmes, mais il y a les premières Radéon qui sont sans soucis ... Au pire une Rage 128 peut faire l'affaire mais ce n'est pas le top.


----------

